# More Freud Junk



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Is it true that this is the new Freud corporate image?


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you for the in depth review of the Freud cutters. I was considering buying these cutters as I will be building kitchen cabinets soon. I diffidently will not purchase them now. 
regards
Ed


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

you should try Whiteside Router bits. I have quite a few of them and they are outstanding quality.
I have had no problems with Freud bits or cutters but I never use one brand exclusively.


----------



## Phil53 (Jun 25, 2008)

Did you call customer service? If so what was their response?


----------



## colvinatch (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm surprised that you have not been attacked by the rabid Freud fanboys by now!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"I'm surprised that you have not been attacked by the rabid Freud fanboys by now" 
I do not believe that there is such a thing.
Freud has an excellent reputation and the vast majority of LJs use this brand and are very satisfied with it.
Obviously not every one is happy with their product.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

+1 Bert.

Freud has an excellent reputation in my shop. I own lots of bits and blades and have been very happy with the performance.

I would be curious and sad to see if this is a new trend.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

If there are many more reviews like these ones, we will have to conclude that Freud has changed something and not for the best.
Wait and see.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Love the first picture ! LOL


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

We Freud Fanboys don't attack. We just say if we've had good luck with them. Just as this reviewer did. He's using a lot of the bits that I use and says that they've been good. Freud had undoubtedly made this adjustable bit and it's not working out. It doesn't mean that their other bits, or fixed cabinet bits aren't good. They are. This is a credible reviewer. He didn't trash Freud… just this adjustable bit system. As a result I won't be purchasing it. It won't put me off from the others though. Thank you from a fanboy… I've had a lot of experience though. I'm a long term Mac user. Fanboys were invented by Apple. ;-)


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Right on COTL, I,m reading this thread from my iPad air


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Excellent post, COTL.

A tool review, in my opinion, should be the reviewer's appraisal of _his_ tool. I don't believe a rating should be influenced by the manufacturer's (or retailer's) reputation. In other words, I don't think a guy should give 2 stars rather than 1 star to a poorly-made tool because the manufacturer has a reputation for putting out high-quality products. Same with customer service.

I understand the emotion - both positive and negative - that often influences reviews and ratings in this section, and I discount most reviews I read because I know emotion trumps logic with most people.


----------



## ThorinOakenshield (Aug 27, 2012)

I wonder if Freud's quality issues have anything to do with being purchased by Bosch in 2008/2009. I bought a Bosch router bit once, it fell apart really quick. They could just be painting over the "Skil" logo with a "Freud" logo, the red is about the same.

However, I have owned some Freud saw blades and I own a bunch of other Freud router bits and find them to work well. Could just be their quad-cut and adjustable bits.


----------

